# ecstasy



## scorpio1984

Hi!

I've heard it said that "ecstasy" in Greek has an absolutely different meaning. My Catalan teacher, who speaks lots of languages, said he heard this word means something like "bus". Is that right?

I'm sorry I can't speak in Greek, I just know few words for the moment, and I don't still know how to use the Greek symbols with my computer. 

Many thanks!


----------



## ireney

Hello scorpio1984,

I'm afraid I'm not sure what your teacher refers to. "Ecstasy" (έκσταση), in modern Greek (in which the word "bus" could occur  ) has the same meaning as in, let's say, English.
There _is_ a word similar to it and related to buses (and other means of public transportation), the word "στάση" (stasi) which means "stop", in this case, a bus-stop.
In ancient Greek, the word had many more meanings, only of which was that of, well, ecstasy.
Here you can find a list of all its possible meanings in Ancient Greek (plus examples of usage but I realize these are of not use to you really  )
Here is a link to the etymology of the English word, which, I think you may also find useful.


----------



## orthophron

I don't think "ecstasy" has a different meaning from the greek "έκστασις".
Are you sure he didn't say "estasis" (the spanish word for english "stasis")?
If I guess right then the greek equivalent "στάσις" (among other meanings) means also the bus stop.


----------



## scorpio1984

ireney said:


> "Ecstasy" (έκσταση), in modern Greek (in which the word "bus" could occur  ) has the same meaning as in, let's say, English.


            I'm not sure if I got it. Are you saying that the greek word for "ecstasy" means both things: "bus" and "ecstasy"?


----------



## Δημήτρης

scorpio1984 said:


> I'm not sure if I got it. Are you saying that the greek word for "ecstasy" means both things: "bus" and "ecstasy"?


Nope. Ecstasy in Greek has *nothing* to do with buses.


----------



## ireney

Scorpio, I'm sorry if I confused you. What I meant to say is this: Your teacher said it has something to do with buses. Therefore, he must be referring to modern Greek and not ancient Greek, since those ancient fellows did not have buses.
I wondered if he confused the word "ecstasy" with the word "stasi" (pronounced exactly like that "stasy" part of "ecstasy"). It is "stasi" (στάση) that means bus-stop, not "ecstasy".
I hope the rest of my message was clear enough


----------



## elineo

Δημήτρης said:


> Nope. Ecstasy in Greek has *nothing* to do with buses.



Para aclarar la situación: ecsasy (inglés) es lo mismo de la éxstasis (español) y έκσταση (-σις) griego (la situación de extasiarse) . Por otro lado, σταση  es la parada.


----------



## scorpio1984

ok, perfect, that's clear enough, don't worry! 
thank you very much!


----------

